# 1876 acres trophy club in meriwether



## todd pursley (Jan 16, 2012)

1876 acres
17 members
13 first come first serve foodplots
great camp with electricity
This is a trophy club we have a 125 minimum
This is not a club to just go and fill your freezer
the dues are $1550.00 per season 
We have large food plots that are very heavy in clover
We will be suplemental feeding this year 
All the property is independantly owned but is managed for timber
The property is mainly planted pines and some pastures with the ocasional hardwood creek bottom                      
Todd Pursley          404-379-6583


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

*Hey folks.......*

This post is for "Broken Arrow Trophy Club". Do a search in the deer hunting section for pictures of some of the plots.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

*Link to the club website.*

http://www.brokenarrowtrophyclub.com/


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 16, 2012)

more pictures are also on facebook under broken arrow trophy club


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Jan 16, 2012)

any ducks on the property? also how many members turkey hunt?


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 16, 2012)

not enough ducks to hunt one here and one there. 6 or 7 serious turkey hunters


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 18, 2012)

all pm have been returned sorry for the delay


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 16, 2012)

2 openings left  can show the property on friday or saturday


----------



## todd pursley (Mar 28, 2012)

btt


----------



## bacon6 (Apr 17, 2012)

GREAT PLACE TO HUNT, going into my second year had lots of good times, can't wait till next season!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todd pursley (May 8, 2012)

one opening left


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 9, 2012)

Link to a buck we had running around last year.http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=687509&highlight=broken+arrow&page=2


----------



## bacon6 (May 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## todd pursley (Jun 24, 2012)

still got one left


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 1, 2012)

going down friday to fill feeders and do some mowing should be there till mid day saturday if you want to look around give me call 404-379-6583. The deer are hiting the minerals and feed real heavy and a few hogs are starting to show up.


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 11, 2012)

one spot left


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 23, 2012)

One slot is still available.


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 29, 2012)

pics from this past week


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 29, 2012)

few more


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 29, 2012)

1 more set


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 29, 2012)

one more


----------



## todd pursley (Aug 5, 2012)

a few from this week


----------



## todd pursley (Aug 5, 2012)

few more


----------



## todd pursley (Aug 12, 2012)

club is full thanks for the inquiries


----------



## bigg daddy (Aug 13, 2012)

just checkin to see if you had any spots left


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 15, 2013)

gona have a few openings for 2013


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 23, 2013)

heading down to show the property anyone else want to take a look give me a call 404-379-6583


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 24, 2013)

sorry for the canceling of the propetry showing but we didnt want to destroy the roads as wet as it was on saturday we are going to show the property friday and friday afternoon and  saturday morning


----------



## todd pursley (Mar 3, 2013)

2 openings left


----------



## todd pursley (Mar 10, 2013)

*2013*

all the available places have been filled .Thanks for all the interest and calls.


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 27, 2014)

looks like we will have a few openings for the 2014 season give me a call to see the property 404-379-6583


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 3, 2014)

I will be available to show the property this weekend


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Does the camp have running water?


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 19, 2014)

sorry no water. Only one opening left and may be spoken for waiting to hear back


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Any spots left?


----------



## todd pursley (Mar 3, 2014)

we still have one opening


----------



## BadBoysInc (Mar 19, 2014)

Is opening still available?


----------



## todd pursley (Mar 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## cboyea (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Todd, 

Are you still looking for members?  When would membership begin?  Can you email me pictures of the camp (chad.boyea@gmail.com)?   

Thanks


----------



## todd pursley (Apr 21, 2014)

we curently have one oppening. our memberships begin on january 2nd and run till january 2nd. I do not have any pics of camp but i beleive there are some on our website. brokenarrowtrophyclub.com


----------



## Lost in Heard (May 23, 2014)

1 opening available


----------



## todd pursley (Jun 18, 2014)

will be available to show the lease on this coming saturday


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 8, 2014)

due to financial hardship of one of the members we will now be having 2 openings this year. I will be down most every weekend putting out high protein feed and could show the property any weekend.


----------

